# What do ya think about mason sailboats ?



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

P.A.E. began by developing and building the highly renowned line of Mason sailboats. In fact, the yards that build P.A.E.'s Nordhavn power vessels are the same yards that build Mason sailboats. While it is true that the boating market has been much stronger in the powerboat segment during the past ten years, Mason sailboats continue to be of great interest to the serious cruiser who has long distance plans.

I really cannot find much info on these boats, also I never knew Nordhavn made em. I am studying the Mason 44.
Thanks


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I am quite partial to the 54, if I had to choose. Awesome boats. I set foot on a Nordhavn for the first time the other day, it was the 46' Trawler. Incredible. Now I see why CD wants to switch to stinkpot.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know much about Masons, but I agree that Nordhavn (the manufacturer's powerboat line) are outstanding in quality, reputation and seaworthiness. They're built like tanks to the highest standard.


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

Mason's are well built, well designed, high quality boats. Hold their value as well.
Kinda pricey tho, but you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mason's are excellent boats but are all a bit older now and as with all such boats, teak decks, tanks, engine, systems etc. need to have been well maintained or replaced by now so you will see quite a bit of variation in pricing and value depending on the boat. The well kept ones are beautiful examples of classic lines and good sailing performance.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful boats, I was looking at the 43/44. The 43 all had teak decks whereas the 44 has either teak or fiberglass plus a nicer cockpit coaming (ergonomics). The 44 will be about 50k higher than the 43


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I have often admired the Mason 53.

The "little" Nordhavn 40 that completed the much touted zero-fault circumnavigation was actually built in the United States by Pacific Seacraft.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am a huge fan of their boats... huge fan. My favorite is the 54, of course. The 44 aft berth would not work for me because of the kids, but might be great for others. 

Nothing negative to say about them. THere are newer models too too, but I have only been on the late 80's vintage. 

- CD


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

This one is quite nice, freshwater use only is a plus to me. Darn near a new boat. Having the engine and gen set under your feet is something I'm not to sure about  A draft of 5'9" is a bit much for Island sailing but I think it would not be a deal breaker. your thoughts? opinions?
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=23664&url=


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, I saw that one on Yachtworld. I liked it a lot. Not sure how you can go wrong with one. Go around the world boat.and will easily island hop. They are a little tight around the belt for a liveaboard. If you are just in the islands, you do not need a Mason. You will get a lot more room on a Catalina or other production cruiser. However, the quality of those boats is hard to beat. 

We have one in our marina right now and she actually performs pretty well too. I am a fan of their boats, both sail and power.

- CD


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Masons were built by Ta Shing in Taiwan. The yard also made other contact boats such as the Taba and Tashiba in the past. There in yard line is the Taswells. They have currently sold the soul to PAE and are making the entire Nordhavn line. They will, however, still produce a 50 or 58 Taswell if you are not in a hurry to get it as their production line is at least one year behind orders. By the way, the Norhavn 40, built by Pacific Sea Craft, went out of production. This company has been in business since the 1940's. The Masons were well built, hold their price, but are not particularly fast. I currently own my second Taswell and have not seen its equal at twice its price.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

This summer I got the chance to step on board a 96' Mason 44. The owner kept it in perfect shape and the boat looked like a 2006 and not a 1996. Anyway, I loved the lines of the boat and overall quality of everything on board. Its not the biggest 44 foot sailboat down below but I think its one of the nicest that I have ever been on. It just felt like a solid, well built boat that could take you anywhere.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

I never realized that is was a bit narrow down below, thanks for the heads up.


----------

